# Using R15 without Satellite signal



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just as an information post, as I have seen the question asked in the past but did not have the answer then...

It is possible to start up an R15 with no satellite feed connected, and get to the menus and/or to MyVOD to watch previously recorded shows.

During startup, when it gets to the screen that says "acquiring satellite information", press the Exit button. You will then be at a blank screen, but everything except live tv viewing will be functional. You can press menu, go into setup, and look for a satellite signal. You can press List and go into MyVOD, select a recording and watch it.

I tested this on one of my R15-500's with 10B8 software, and it worked okay.

I have seen two separate questions asked in the past about this. One was, "How do I use the R15 to search for a satellite signal", and the other was "Can I watch previously recorded shows without a satellite connection". 

To the Mods: This might be worth making a sticky.

Carl


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I posted this a while back, when I first moved to my new house I didn't have my sat up yet and hd bunch of stuff I hd rcorded and purposely not watched. Figured out how ot get into it and was pleasantly surprised I didn't get other nag screens. Though if I turned the unit off I hd to hit the reset button as the remote wouldn't respond.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

For people that want to quit D* or deactive the reciever they need to make sure that they disconnect the satellite feeds first or the DVR functions will be turned off and you won't be able to watch anything in MYVOD.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

carl6 said:


> J
> 
> To the Mods: This might be worth making a sticky.
> 
> Carl


Or maybe its time to have an ACTUAL FAQ.....(no offense, what Earl has worked on is great, but it is really more of a product overview/review IMO).

It seems like a lot of QUESTIONS are FREQUENTLY ASKED 

Such as:

1. How do I switch between tuners?
2. How do I dim the blue light ring?
3. How can I set up Series Links for the same show on multiple channels?
4. What does a circled K next to a program in MyVOD mean?
5. What is Chris's current user name?
6. Do I need a phone line connected?
7. How do I force a software download?

etc.,

I know this would be a lot of work, but I am sure a number of us would be willing to help if we can divy up the writing somehow. I know I would....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> 5. What is Chris's current user name?


ROFL

As for the FAQ... no offence taken... I just simply haven't had the time to dedicate to it, as everytime I sit to do it, it keeps ending up like the Review thread.

Anyone wanting to take a crack at it....

Go for it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> 5. What is Chris's current user name?


That need to be in a real time format like a ticker for the stockmarket.:lol:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's a start

*1. How do I switch between tuners?*

At this time there is no way to switch between tuners. The only work around for this is to record both channels you want to watch and flip between the records.

*2. How do I dim/turn off the blue light ring?*

Hold down both the left and right arrow on R15 at the same time not the ones on the remote. It will cycle from brightest to dimmest and then off, release when the buttons when it's at the brightness you want.

*3. How can I set up Series Links for the same show on multiple channels?*

At this time you can not have two SL with the same name. You have two options to work around this. 1) setup a manual record on the other channels or 2) setup a find by.

*4. What does a circled K next to a program in MyVOD mean?*

If you have a K next to your program it means keep. To remove/add it press the blue button while you have the program highlighted in MYVOD. If you find that every you are recording is coming up with a K go into your SL and change the options from "keep until I delete" to "keep untill space is needed".

*5. Do I need a phone line connected?*

No, the R15 doesn't need a phone connected to receive any info. All the data comes from the satellite. The phone is only needed if you want to order PPV from your remote. If you have internet access your best bet is to order online, that way what every you order will be viewable on all your receivers. If you order from your remote only that reciever will have access to the program.

*6. How do I force a software download?*

Hit the red reset button that is next to the access card. As soon as you see the Welcome screen hit 02468 on your remote. Make sure those are the only keys you hit on the remote and don't enter the code again. It will take a couple of minutes, just be patience and you will get a downloading screen in a few minutes.

*7. I'm stuck on the Showcases Screen.*

Hit the red or green button to switch between MYVOD and Showcases. If you find that everytime you hit list that you end up in Showcases resting your reciever by hitting the red reset button next to the access will usally fix the issue.

*8. I hit the reset button and now my TODO list is empty, my guide data is gone.*

When you reset the system you will lose your guide data an will only get 12 hours of data, locals may have less. The guide will rebuild it's self over the next 24-48hrs (if you want it to load the data faster put the R15 into standby by hitting the power button). You will also have to reset your zipcode(s) for your weather in the Active channel.

*9. I hear the R15 has an internal destacker, does that mean that I can just run one cable to the R15 and use a splitter?*

Yes and No. The R15 does have an internal destacker and yes you can only run one cable to do the R15, but you'll need to buy a stacker and a special splitter. A stacker cost $100 or more which you'll have to put at your dish. If you need help with that ask someone here.

*10. What does the USB ports do?*

Nothing, yet. They are plan to be used for HD upgrades and possibly network functions in the future.

*11. How do I get a list of shows for just one channel?*

In the guide move over to the channel number and hit info.

*12. While watching a program I get a message asking if I want to delete the record. I go back into MYVOD and have to FF thru the program back to where I was, why does this happen?*

Right now there is a bug with the jumpback button. If your watching a show that is recording that is recording and hit the jumpback button after the show finishes recording it will give jump you to the do you want to delete message. They are working on a fix for this in a future release. The two work arounds for this are 1) don't use the jumpback button after the recording finishes or 2) add a Bookmark, exit the recording and and jump to the bookmark.

*13. How do I set/jump/delete to a Bookmark?*

While watching a recorded show press pause and then hit the green button. To jump to a bookmark hold down the FF button and it will jump to the next bookmark. If you want to delete a bookmark jump to it then pause and hit the green button.

*14.What are the most common uses for the Red Yellow Green and Blue buttons*

- In menu screens, left tab (Red) and right Tab (Green)
- While viewing a program, Blue brings up the banner guide.
- During playback, while paused, Green sets or removes bookmarks
- In MYVOD, Yellow bring up the TODO list and Blue marks a program ask keep

*15. In the prioritizer, is #1 the highest priority or lowest for a Series Link?*

The highest....as in the "#1 priority". #2 is the second priority, and so on.

*16. How do I tell what version of the software I currently have?*

Press 'Menu' button, select 'Setting", select "Setup", select "Info & Test".
Note that the date of the "original version" will likely be wrong, but the current version and the date you received it may be correct.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone else got anything to add/correct?


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Anyone else got anything to add/correct?


9. I hear the R15 has an internal destacker, does that mean that I can just run one cable to the R15 and use a splitter?

Could you elaborate further on this for me? I guess I don't see the purpose/function/need or fully understand what this is about.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

What are the most common uses for the Red Yellow Green and Blue buttons


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

xtoyz said:


> 9. I hear the R15 has an internal destacker, does that mean that I can just run one cable to the R15 and use a splitter?
> 
> Could you elaborate further on this for me? I guess I don't see the purpose/function/need or fully understand what this is about.
> 
> ...


Some else can explain this better, but basicly you'd stack a singal if you could only run one line to a device (maybe the land lord won't let you drill another hole in the wall) or many apartment and condo building will have one dish with a stacker so they can run one cable to every apartment or condo and only have one dish. The biggest problem is that people think just because the R15 has a destacker they can only run one cable to it, what they forget is they need a stacker at the dish and they can't use any old splitter that they may have lying around the house.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

MikeW said:


> What are the most common uses for the Red Yellow Green and Blue buttons


This is a hard one, the only commom uses (that i remember) are for the Red and Green buttons, left tab (Red) and right Tab (Green)


----------



## xtoyz (Apr 13, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Some else can explain this better, but basicly you'd stack a singal if you could only run one line to a device (maybe the land lord won't let you drill another hole in the wall) or many apartment and condo building will have one dish with a stacker so they can run one cable to every apartment or condo and only have one dish. The biggest problem is that people think just because the R15 has a destacker they can only run one cable to it, what they forget is they need a stacker at the dish and they can't use any old splitter that they may have lying around the house.


So if I put a stacker on my roof (I'm only using 3 of 4 outputs) and stack the cable coming to the DVR room, I can use a splitter to feed two signals into my box and have 2 tuners? This seems like it would solve my problem of having no way of running a 2nd line.

Shawn


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> This is a hard one, the only commom uses (that i remember) are for the Red and Green buttons, left tab (Red) and right Tab (Green)


Blue button - brings up "Banner Guide"
Green (I think) - sets a bookmark if paused during playback

I know I suggested this exercise, and I will try to help more, but for the next couple days I am pretty swamped.

I don't just want to throw out question ideas without trying to some of the work answering. :sure:

The biggest question is How should we be doing this?

A new sticky thread, properly labelled, with limited access? Seperate thread for question/answer suggestions? Just continue to hijack this poor thread?

Earl, Clint, et al: How would you like us to proceed?


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> For people that want to quit D* or deactive the reciever they need to make sure that they disconnect the satellite feeds first or the DVR functions will be turned off and you won't be able to watch anything in MYVOD.


I wish I would have known that about a month ago... Great tip -- and Thank You.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

xtoyz said:


> So if I put a stacker on my roof (I'm only using 3 of 4 outputs) and stack the cable coming to the DVR room, I can use a splitter to feed two signals into my box and have 2 tuners? This seems like it would solve my problem of having no way of running a 2nd line.
> 
> Shawn


As I understand it, YES.

But there are a number of limitations (again, as I understand it), beginning with cost - stackers are not cheap.

Until the newborn FAQ gets flushed out (on this topic, by someone with a lot more knowledge than me!), search the forum for r15 and stacker. A number of threads will give you more info....This has been discussed numerous times.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

carl6 said:


> To the Mods: This might be worth making a sticky.
> 
> Carl


Since you mentioned a sticky (I was thinking about this the other day), how about one with know issues/bugs? And, possibly a link to the related thread?


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Q: In the prioritizer, is #1 the highest priority or lowest for a Series Link?
A: The highest....as in the "#1 priority". #2 is the second priority, and so on.

Q: How do I tell what version of the software I currently have?
A: Press 'Menu' button, select 'Setting", select "Setup", select "Info & Test".
Note that the date of the "original version" will likely be wrong, but the current version and the date you received it should be correct.

Also - I think its the dash to delete a bookmark - not green again....


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

wohlfie said:


> Note that the date of the "original version" will likely be wrong, but the current version and the date you received it should be correct.


Dates do not always change. Mine is still stuck on 02/21/2006 and I received two updates since then.

Also, some units have dates back in 1979. I think those are the disco versions.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

MikeW said:


> What are the most common uses for the Red Yellow Green and Blue buttons


That would be tough to answer in a FAQ. They do something different depending on which screen you're current in.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

xtoyz said:


> So if I put a stacker on my roof (I'm only using 3 of 4 outputs) and stack the cable coming to the DVR room, I can use a splitter to feed two signals into my box and have 2 tuners? This seems like it would solve my problem of having no way of running a 2nd line.
> 
> Shawn


First of all, you will need two inputs to the stacker - so you will have to use two of the outputs from your dish.

Second (and I'm not certain about this part), I believe the stacker will only work with the signals from the 101 satellite. So if you are getting local stations, or foreign language, or high def, off 110 and/or 119, the stacked signal will not include those.

The cost for a stacker starts at around $100 and goes up from there. Because the R15 has internal de-stacking, you should be okay with that. But wherever your other lead(s) go from the dish, you might need a destacker there (whichever location one of the other 3 leads from the dish currently is going, that you are going to have to unhook in order to get two lines to the stacker). If it is a D11 receiver, that also has an internal destacker. Otherwise, I don't know.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

carl6 said:


> Second (and I'm not certain about this part), I believe the stacker will only work with the signals from the 101 satellite. So if you are getting local stations, or foreign language, or high def, off 110 and/or 119, the stacked signal will not include those.


From everything I have read, that is correct.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> Blue button - brings up "Banner Guide"
> Green (I think) - sets a bookmark if paused during playback
> 
> I know I suggested this exercise, and I will try to help more, but for the next couple days I am pretty swamped.
> ...


I am willing to take on this task if that is agreeable to the general group. I would suggest that we do the following:

1. Establish a thread for input/suggestions for the FAQ. Anyone can post there. You can post just a question, or you can post question and answer if you know it. I'll also take all the input from this thread.

2. People are welcome to PM me with input (but don't start until we collectively agree I'm the person to do this).

3. I will compile information for a week or two, put together as complete a list as I can, and send it (via TBD method) to one of the mods for review and posting. I would suggest the FAQ itself be in a locked thread, or otherwise restricted thread, that is "stuck". A separate thread can be maintained for further input, and periodically, perhaps monthly as required, the FAQ can be updated. Again, I'm willing to do the task, at least for the time being.

4. I would propose putting it in a question/answer format, and possibly dividing it into groups or categories, if that seems logical once I get enough questions to see if grouping would be worthwhile.

5. It should be specific to the R15, however it may be worthwhile having a general category or group that is more generic, either with specific questions/answers or possibly links to other threads/sites/data as applicable. Thoughts on this?

Carl


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I see no problem with this, I would just ask that comments are kept positive with no slanting based on a dislike for D* or the R15. I don't have an issue in pointing out it's current problem as long as they are constructive and if they are being worked on that it's mentioned. Will have to dicuss what to o with the collected info with Larry and Moe.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> This is a hard one, the only commom uses (that i remember) are for the Red and Green buttons, left tab (Red) and right Tab (Green)


I misse read the question I missed the word MOST. I updated my list.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

morgantown said:


> I wish I would have known that about a month ago... Great tip -- and Thank You.


Thanks, and no problem.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> I am willing to take on this task if that is agreeable to the general group. I would suggest that we do the following:


I've got no issue with that. I just had some spare time and figured I'd help start it and hoped that someone would be able to put it in a better format.


----------

